# Pilot Steve Fossett Lost In My Area



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Adventurer, Pilot and true American Hero, has gone missing somewhere So hopefully, he is on foot out here somewhere and the weather has finally cooled off some in the day and nights are not that bad. I could be looking right at him right now looking out this window in front of the computer. he is out here somewhere but, it is some pretty rough terrain. There are a couple of dry lake beds over here but they would be "pretty tough to get to them and a pilot such as he ,can make a landing on one of these . If anyone can STEVE FOSSETT CAN. here is the link to the story------------http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070905/ap_on_re_us/steve_fossett


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I thought the news said oregon, sorry wrong state.


----------

